# A question about the Higgin's Flightliner's



## Wanted33 (Feb 17, 2020)

Thankfully I'm going to get this old boy home in a couple weeks. The question I have is that when I break down the crank, headset, and front axle will I be looking at caged, or loose bearings. If they're loose I just want to know that I need to be careful, and not let any get away in the process. I know I'll need to have a correct count for new ones. Thanks for the help. BTW, I didn't mention the rear hub as I have better sense than to trust my shade-tree mechanical ability on a 2 speed kick back hub. I know a guy.......


----------



## vincev (Feb 17, 2020)

Play it safe.Put a plastic tarp under your work stand.The little balls go a long way when they hit a concrete floor.


----------



## Wanted33 (Feb 17, 2020)

Good tip Vince. Thanks. No one wants their little balls to hit the concrete.


----------



## SteveF (Feb 17, 2020)

I believe they'll be caged. That's what are in all of my Murray middleweights.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 17, 2020)

One of my most used tools is a fairly big magnet taped to a long dowel rod.  Found many a loose ball with it; and those are the ones that pop out of the retainer.  Keep one of those magnetic dishes close by to keep the stuff in till you're ready to do something with them.


----------



## AndyA (Feb 18, 2020)

Even better than a tarp is an old beach towel. Balls don't bounce or roll on a towel. Magnets are a great idea, too.


----------



## Wanted33 (Feb 18, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> One of my most used tools is a fairly big magnet taped to a long dowel rod.  Found many a loose ball with it; and those are the ones that pop out of the retainer.  Keep one of those magnetic dishes close by to keep the stuff in till you're ready to do something with them.




Jeez, I got one of those nifty little magnetic bowls. Why didn't I think of that.


----------



## Wanted33 (Feb 18, 2020)

AndyA said:


> Even better than a tarp is an old beach towel. Balls don't bounce or roll on a towel. Magnets are a great idea, too.





That's a good idea also Andy. Got several of those in the basement right next to my work bench. So, if the old boy has loose bearings all of these good ideas combined should help in keeping my little balls from hitting the concrete. Bwahaha


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 18, 2020)

Get a sheet of magnetic vinyl and spread it on your work bench.


----------



## BrentP (Feb 19, 2020)

I can't tell you how many times I have put tools like these to use to recover errant bearings and other bits and pieces.  Worth every cent. 


			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07TWD298G/ref=sspa_dk_detail_4


----------



## Wanted33 (Feb 19, 2020)

Thanks for all the tips folks. I am hoping I will just be dealing with some old caged bearings. That way I can take to my local bike shop and get some new ones. That will be much easier.


----------



## Scout Evans (Feb 19, 2020)

I'll bet all the bearings are caged. I've never seen loose bearings in the 60's Murrays. Usually it's the English bikes that had the loose bearings. Since the bike looks original and lightly used, I would guess the bearings are in good shape too. The seat and pedals look nearly unused. The quality of those 60's bearings are probably better than the replacements the bike shop might have. I would give them a good cleaning, lube and reuse if they look good.


----------



## Wanted33 (Feb 20, 2020)

Scout Evans said:


> I'll bet all the bearings are caged. I've never seen loose bearings in the 60's Murrays. Usually it's the English bikes that had the loose bearings. Since the bike looks original and lightly used, I would guess the bearings are in good shape too*. *The seat and pedals look nearly unused. The quality of those 60's bearings are probably better than the replacements the bike shop might have. I would give them a good cleaning, lube and reuse if they look good.




Thanks Scout, that's what I was hoping to hear. And, you're correct. I'm sure the old bearings are made much better than new ones today. If they look good as you suspect I'll give them a good cleaning, repack 'em, and roll on.


----------



## Scout Evans (Feb 20, 2020)

You'll probably have to let them soak to get the old hardened grease off them. I also noticed there's no scrapes on the chain guard, so the cranks have never gotten loose. So I would say that bike hasn't been ridden very many miles.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 20, 2020)

Brake Kleen will soften the hardened grease quickly without any soaking.  Spray the bearings with the Brake Kleen and roll the retainer around on a shop towel.


----------



## Wanted33 (Feb 20, 2020)

Scout Evans said:


> *You'll probably have to let them soak to get the old hardened grease off them.* I also noticed there's no scrapes on the chain guard, so the cranks have never gotten loose. So I would say that bike hasn't been ridden very many miles.




I kinda expected that the bearings are as dry as a bone. The old boy was owned by a hoarder of sorts. His nephew was cleaning out his estate, and found the bike stuffed in a corner of the garage sitting in front of a very nice Austin Healey. Both were covered with a pile of other stuff. There's no telling how long it had been there. Luckily it was in an enclosed garage. The old bike doesn't have any scratches per se, it's just covered in grime from sitting. The chain is basically rust. The seat does have a bit of the silver trim worm on the left side from being rubbed against something. But, that along with old paint is what we call patina. And, I like patina. 



Rivnut said:


> Brake Kleen will soften the hardened grease quickly without any soaking.  Spray the bearings with the Brake Kleen and roll the retainer around on a shop towel.




Riv, I never though of using brake cleaner. I've been tossing my old bearings in a pan of mineral spirits, and let sit while I clean other stuff. Like all of us, I'm sure, I have a can of brake fluid sitting on my junk shelf.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 20, 2020)

Not brake fluid; Brake Kleen.  Used to clean brake parts when relining or changing shoes or pads.






I use it for so many messy/crusty jobs, I buy it buy the gallon.  Cost / unit is much cheaper as well. Not as much waste and easier to fill a container.  No aerosol propellants either.


----------



## Sven (Feb 20, 2020)

I use this method for small parts , chains as well as  ball bearings


----------



## Wanted33 (Feb 21, 2020)

Sven said:


> I use this method for small parts , chains as well as  ball bearings





I meant brake cleaner brother. I'm gettin' old don'tcha know.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 22, 2020)

Wanted33 said:


> Thankfully I'm going to get this old boy home in a couple weeks. The question I have is that when I break down the crank, headset, and front axle will I be looking at caged, or loose bearings. If they're loose I just want to know that I need to be careful, and not let any get away in the process. I know I'll need to have a correct count for new ones. Thanks for the help. BTW, I didn't mention the rear hub as I have better sense than to trust my shade-tree mechanical ability on a 2 speed kick back hub. I know a guy.......
> 
> 
> View attachment 1141296



They should be caged bearings. I have had a couple of these bikes and they both have the same as the mid 60's Murray's made bikes. Hope this helps.i'm so loving your cool assed bike. Enjoy and ride on
 Razin.


----------



## Wanted33 (Feb 22, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> They should be caged bearings. I have had a couple of these bikes and they both have the same as the mid 60's Murray's made bikes. Hope this helps.i'm so loving your cool assed bike. Enjoy and ride on
> Razin.




Thanks Razin, the easy the better has always worked for me.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 22, 2020)

Believe it or not I have used white fluoride toothpaste & gojo orange grit hand cleaner to remove some dried out grease. Mix'em together and wire bristle or tooth brush massage 'em. Usually Harbor Freight degreaser is what I use when needing to clean greasy parts or soak rusty stuff before soft scrubbing to save paint. Full Concentrate may take paint off so use as you feel the need.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 22, 2020)

I've had individual bearings come out of the retainer.  Usually a good layer of new grease will hold it in place until you can get the retainer back in the cup.  If not, a small amount of pressure on the retainer on each side of the maverick bearing will cage it again.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 22, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> I've had individual bearings come out of the retainer.  Usually a good layer of new grease will hold it in place until you can get the retainer back in the cup.  If not, a small amount of pressure on the retainer on each side of the maverick bearing will cage it again.



Same here but as you said fixes the issue to get it together & installed. Other than a few very weathered & badly pitted parts bikes ; Most All my bearings come out looking like new & hardly ever showing signs of wear (considering they're from '39 to '65) I have even thought some that sounded "crunchy" actually were jus' crusty & or gritty


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 22, 2020)

You can purchase individual loose bearings to replace those that you might not be able to clean up.  I bought some retainers from the Huffy Co. in Houston.  Probably Chinese .  No matter, they were too small for what I needed (an older Bendix coaster brake) although they carried the same part number.  In hindsight, I should have put the new bearings in the old retainer.  It was the retainer that was too small, not the bearings themselves.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 22, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> You can purchase individual loose bearings to replace those that you might not be able to clean up.  I bought some retainers from the Huffy Co. in Houston.  Probably Chinese .  No matter, they were too small for what I needed (an older Bendix coaster brake) although they carried the same part number.  In hindsight, I should have put the new bearings in the old retainer.  It was the retainer that was too small, not the bearings themselves.



Most of the time as I said the bearings & retainer cages are either good or trashed ; 1/2 alive or completely dead. Lol. Most of the bearings have been quality stuff like torrington & ol'school USA steel so that helps. Like said though IF You Gotta & Can jus' replace a bearing vs everything .... do the bearings as a lot of the new stuff isn't probably quality made here or from somewhere over there


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 22, 2020)

I have vintage bearings cleaned & packed in Lucas Red n' Tacky sitting in little plastic dipping sauce containers waiting to go back into project bikes LMFAO


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 22, 2020)

I fill the retainer and store them in Hefty snack bags.  for the Red n Tacky, it's cleaner and easier to get off your hands.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 22, 2020)

SteveF said:


> I believe they'll be caged. That's what are in all of my Murray middleweights.




I know why the uncaged balls fling? Nevermind.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 23, 2020)

Saving Tempest said:


> I know why the uncaged balls fling? Nevermind.



Maya would be proud of you.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 23, 2020)

Wanted33 said:


> Thanks Razin, the easy the better has always worked for me.



Yeah.me too. Good luck and post more pix when you get the bike. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 23, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> I've had individual bearings come out of the retainer.  Usually a good layer of new grease will hold it in place until you can get the retainer back in the cup.  If not, a small amount of pressure on the retainer on each side of the maverick bearing will cage it again.



I take and bend the tabs in when they come loose. This will retain the bearings in the cage and makes them easier to degrease. What is red n tacky? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## Wanted33 (Feb 23, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I take and bend the tabs in when they come loose. This will retain the bearings in the cage and makes them easier to degrease.* What is red n tacky? *Thanks. Razin.




@razinhellcustomz, It's a fancy smancy grease Razin. Supposed to be some good stuff, but I haven't ever used any. I'm still usein' some high temp bearing grease from my last brake rebuild on my old Yoda pick-up. 





__





						Robot or human?
					





					www.walmart.com


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 23, 2020)

Wanted33 said:


> @razinhellcustomz, It's a fancy smancy grease Razin. Supposed to be some good stuff, but I haven't ever used any. I'm still usein' some high temp bearing grease from my last brake rebuild on my old Yoda pick-up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep yep. I either use that or the Lucas Heavy Duty grease (it's Green) but the Red stuff comes off your hands easier & seems to last as well anything else I greased car bearing wise where heat etc is hard on them


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 1, 2020)

Wanted33 said:


> @razinhellcustomz, It's a fancy smancy grease Razin. Supposed to be some good stuff, but I haven't ever used any. I'm still usein' some high temp bearing grease from my last brake rebuild on my old Yoda pick-up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the hell is a Yoda? I had no idea  
Star wars had such a thing in their movies. Ha! Ha!


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 1, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> What the hell is a Yoda? I had no idea
> Star wars had such a thing in their movies. Ha! Ha!



Yoda = what we hillbillys call a Toyota


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 1, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> Yep yep. I either use that or the Lucas Heavy Duty grease (it's Green) but the Red stuff comes off your hands easier & seems to last as well anything else I greased car bearing wise where heat etc is hard on them



Me too!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 1, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> Yoda = what we hillbillys call a Toyota



Oh! You mean a " turdatha!! Ha! Ha!


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 1, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Me too!!



Figured out if the Lucas oil stabilizer worked for chattering in high mileage applications then might as well grease every damn thing that can be lubed up with the same brand & low n behold I have never looked back or regretted it


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 1, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Oh! You mean a " turdatha!! Ha! Ha!



If it isn't 20R then it's Not a Yoda I know


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 1, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> 20r, isn't that a semi truck tire size( i.e
> 1200x20r? I would be a fomoco guy so don't know much about em.
> If it isn't 20R then it's Not a Yoda I know


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 1, 2020)

20R is a motor ; was a Good Reliable Toyota Celica & truck motor. I am a Chevy guy but love All Older cars ; Even More So LS Swapped   hahaha


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 1, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> View attachment 1149203



Thas' Too Funny Right There !!! Hahaha


----------



## Wanted33 (Mar 2, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> What the hell is a Yoda? I had no idea
> Star wars had such a thing in their movies. Ha! Ha!




It's a '92 Toyota Pick-Up. I wasn't thinking that a bike forum may not know the slang from a Toyota truck forum.


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 2, 2020)

Wanted33 said:


> It's a '92 Toyota Pick-Up. I wasn't thinking that a bike forum may not know the slang from a Toyota truck forum.
> 
> View attachment 1149437



Well ... I am a car/truck guy so when it comes to it I know a little bit o'somethin'. Lol. Off subject but I'd love to find an Opel Manta ; Made by Buick & maybe build a bike resembling 1 might be cool


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 2, 2020)

Opens were built by Opel in Germany. Imported and sold through Buick dealers.  In the last couple of years, Buick was still involved with selling Opel products. But this time they were rebadged and sold as Buicks.  The last model to do that was the Buick Casada convertible.


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 2, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> Opens were built by Opel in Germany. Imported and sold through Buick dealers.  In the last couple of years, Buick was still involved with selling Opel products. But this time they were rebadged and sold as Buicks.  The last model to do that was the Buick Casada convertible.
> View attachment 1149783



Yep yep but I want a vintage 70's something Blue Opel Manta with title & pref. Complete No Cancer but they are harder to find reasonably vs say an Opel GT which were Cool too


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 3, 2020)

Wanted33 said:


> It's a '92 Toyota Pick-Up. I wasn't thinking that a bike forum may not know the slang from a Toyota truck forum.
> 
> View attachment 1149437



My Dad had a late 80's Toyo pick up,he loved it.


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 3, 2020)

PCHiggin said:


> My Dad had a late 80's Toyo pick up,he loved it.



The older Toyota stuff was awesome. As a kid my dad had a 'Yota & as a teenager a 1984 'Yota Celica GT 20R 5speed. Damn thing would do like 65-75 in 3rd & not even sweat the rpms BUT he never needed to know I know that  hahaha


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 3, 2020)

Still dont get that TRD thing? Say those letters together as a word  and try not laughing


----------



## Wanted33 (Mar 3, 2020)

PCHiggin said:


> My Dad had a late 80's Toyo pick up,he loved it.




They are tough little trucks. I bought this one with 88K miles on the 22RE 4 cylinder last year as a project. It won't get out of it's own way, but it's fun to drive.


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 3, 2020)

Wanted33 said:


> They are tough little trucks. I bought this one with 88K miles on the 22RE 4 cylinder last year as a project. It won't get out of it's own way, but it's fun to drive.



4 cylinder trucks so no real gearhead stuff happening but I bet it gets decent mpg & is a reliable little sewing machine


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 3, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> View attachment 1149203



This is just so WRONG on so many levels. Here i thought this was for Flightliner tips to help out a fellow Caber. Lets GET  back on track here people. Please keep this thread on track. Thanks. Razin.


----------

